# How do i know how much food my catfish need?



## cheesebread4 (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently bought frozen tubifex worms for my 5 ghost catfish. I cut a cube into fourths (roughly), but when i dropped it in, the catfish ate a very small amount of it and then were uninterested. I took the remaining worms out of the tank to avoid overfeeding my other fish who had just eaten. The catfish appear to be healthy (I've only had them for about 4 days though). Should i worry about them not getting enough to eat? How much should i feed them?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Could it be that the catfish managed to eat some of the food you offered the other fish? I would aybe place another quarte of the cube in the tank of an evening right before lights out. Many catfish are active during the night.


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

what do you actually feed your catfish. they are the clean up crew. what the others don't eat, they may eat it. they need food specifically for them as well. you can't expect them to just eat fallen flake food.


----------

